
FCC allows AT&T, Verizon and other carriers to block more suspected robocalls - rrauenza
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/06/06/fcc-allows-att-verizon-other-carriers-block-more-suspected-robocalls/
======
LinuxBender
I would also like to see them cancel SS7 links that are being abused for
caller-id and SMS text message spoofing.

